# Surgery Yesterday - So Confused



## maelli3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I had half of my thyroid taken yesterday to remove a 1.9cm nodule that was diagnosed as a follicular neoplasm after FNA. I am 23 years old and was initially seen because a routine blood draw showed a TSH of 7.5 then later 8.5. I saw the endocrinologist three days ago - she feels I have Hashimotos and told me that the nodule was probably benign. The surgeon before said he wasn't sure cancerous or not and after surgery yesterday confirmed Hashimotos. The surgery took longer than expected because of the inflamation of the thyroid and extra bleeding.

I go to the doctor in the morning to have a drainage tube removed and I'm very nervous for the results. Any encouraging words or stories would be appreciated.

I'm trying to handle all of this while attending graduate school, nursing my 1-year-old and being a good wife. So much to do! Forgive the wording - I'm still on pain medicine from my surgery.


----------



## maelli3 (Oct 9, 2009)

No cancer! Multiple tumors, no malignancy. Woot.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

maelli3 said:


> I had half of my thyroid taken yesterday to remove a 1.9cm nodule that was diagnosed as a follicular neoplasm after FNA. I am 23 years old and was initially seen because a routine blood draw showed a TSH of 7.5 then later 8.5. I saw the endocrinologist three days ago - she feels I have Hashimotos and told me that the nodule was probably benign. The surgeon before said he wasn't sure cancerous or not and after surgery yesterday confirmed Hashimotos. The surgery took longer than expected because of the inflamation of the thyroid and extra bleeding.
> 
> I go to the doctor in the morning to have a drainage tube removed and I'm very nervous for the results. Any encouraging words or stories would be appreciated.
> 
> I'm trying to handle all of this while attending graduate school, nursing my 1-year-old and being a good wife. So much to do! Forgive the wording - I'm still on pain medicine from my surgery.


Hi, Maelli3! Wow; sounds like you have been having a hard time of it. If I am reading this right, cancer was ruled out??? Yes??? If so, that is wonderful news.

You most likely now will be placed on a thyroxine replacement to get that TSH down and get you to where you are feeling a whole lot better than you have been.

Many of us are doing very very well on thyroxine replacement and we are here to help you get it just right if you need the help. Some docs are just aces when it comes to working with the patient and getting them to the euthyroid (where you feel good) state. I hope your doc is one of them.

Hashimoto's is a quite common autoimmune thyroid disease.

You may wish to read about it here........

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm


----------



## aliciap1214 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so happy you are cancer free!


----------

